# Why does my cat hate my dad ?



## kelly12 (Nov 8, 2014)

I got Leo when he was a little kitten. He didn't have a great start in life due to is previous human parents not telling their son to be gentle with him. It took me and my flatmate a while to gain his trust and to be comfortable with us. Gradually he really came around and doesn't hide anymore when I have friends or family over. Actually last year I had all the family round for my birthday and Leo sat on the foot stool that was in the middle of everyone and was happily letting people clap him. This was never heard of before. A few years before this he would have hid under the table and not came out till everyone was away. Now he will greet everyone that comes in the house men and woman, but he's still absolutely hates my dad. My dad's never harmed him or tried to pick him up. When Leo was younger If my dad came round instead of running and hiding like he used to he would stand and hiss at him. There was once I was holding him and he heard my dad come in and I felt his whole body go stiff as a bored and he was really scared. I've held him when other people came and he was fine ! Even today my dad came in sat and had a cup of tea with me. Leo came over to me to say hello like he always does and then went over to my dad to do the same like he does to everyone that comes in, I thought it was progress my dad put his hand down so he could sniff him (like everyone else does) never moved the whole time then Leo jumped up as if to swing at him and then spat at him ! I've never seen him do this to anyone else. Every new person that comes into my house Leo will approach them sniff their hand give them a little lick and then go sit somewhere but this never happens with my dad. I really don't understand why he hates him so much. My dad's never and would never harm him, has never accidently stood on him or anything. It's completely baffled me and my dad.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Maybe it's the way your dad smells.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Does your dad have a funny mustache, beard, shiny bald head or anything that might make him look like a previous owner?


----------



## kelly12 (Nov 8, 2014)

Nope he's the exact opposite. He looks exactly like my grandad and Leo loves my grandad lol


----------



## kelly12 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well I considered this but my dad lives with my mum and brother and they all kind of have the same smell, it's the small of there house. But Leo should be familiar with this smell as I am always up there. Plus Leo's fine with my mum and bother.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Actually they don't. Every person has their own distinctive smell. Even those who live together.


----------



## kelly12 (Nov 8, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> Actually they don't. Every person has their own distinctive smell. Even those who live together.


So what could smell so bad that it makes him want to attack my dad. He's really violent towards him


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

It won't necessarily be a bad smell. I wonder if your Dad is similar to the kid who frightened him initially?
I'm wondering if asking your Dad for a nice woolly jumper or fleece of his that hasn't been washed that you could borrow to de-sensitize your cat to the smell would work?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

You could try buying some of the Feliway spray (not the plug in type that is the Feliway Diffuser) and your dad could spray this onto the cuff of his shirt or jumper before reaching out his hand or anywhere else your cat might sniff. It might help him to relax around your dad and learn to trust him. Once he gets used to your dad's smell, he might eventually accept him without the pheremone spray.

Here's a link to what I mean: https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...targid=kwd-10510958444&ref=pd_sl_401590nt5l_e


----------



## kelly12 (Nov 8, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> It won't necessarily be a bad smell. I wonder if your Dad is similar to the kid who frightened him initially?
> I'm wondering if asking your Dad for a nice woolly jumper or fleece of his that hasn't been washed that you could borrow to de-sensitize your cat to the smell would work?


That's a great idea ! Thanks I'm going to try that. Also the kid had learning difficulties and the parents named him the kitten torturer ! They thought it was funny so God knows what happened to him


----------



## kelly12 (Nov 8, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> You could try buying some of the Feliway spray (not the plug in type that is the Feliway Diffuser) and your dad could spray this onto the cuff of his shirt or jumper before reaching out his hand or anywhere else your cat might sniff. It might help him to relax around your dad and learn to trust him. Once he gets used to your dad's smell, he might eventually accept him without the pheremone spray.
> 
> Here's a link to what I mean: https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...targid=kwd-10510958444&ref=pd_sl_401590nt5l_e


Yeah I think I have that spray already so I will give it ago. Thanks for the idea


----------

